# The BIGGUNS



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Here are 7 different species that frequent planks and surf here in Carolina.. You said the last one was a hard choice,"R",well this one is tougher in my book anyway.. 
I would like you to pick the fish based on fight,and thrill of the chase. Tablefare doesn't count on this one. Just the fish you have the most fun with out of the pier or surf..
PS note I put sharks up there as plural.. Myself I'd say hammerhead,but there are a lot of species,and there aren't many big hammers around anymore..


----------



## FL FISHERMAN (Sep 30, 2002)

I put cobe because I have yet to catch one and if I see one on the end of my line I will be jumping up and down with joy!  But for pure fight and fun 6ft plus sharks are the ticket.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Drum rules......the R(da%# another tuff choice)


----------



## bassn (Jun 12, 2003)

Cobe's got my vote too. That is one of my top fishing goals for this season. Heard good things about them, and I'm gitten me one.

todd


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Ya screwed me up too DD*

Cuz before I read ya post about


> I would like you to pick the fish based on fight,and thrill of the chase. Tablefare doesn't count on this one


 I was gonna pick cobes. But since ya said that I gotta go with Drum. Just cuz I am still chasing em.


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

DD your so right about Hammer-Heads, in the 70's they were a summer time given, bigguns too! Tarpon,& king eaters, that were too large too get across the bar on low water. 
We use to have those white hammers that were just too big for our king tackle and they'd swim around dragging floats and all kind of line....
Had my 9/0 cleaned several times .....saw several tarpon heads come back.....I really miss thoes bad boys.......
We don't have Amberjack on the piers anymore either , in the 70s and 80s they would be on this list.....I miss thoes V heads too......it's bad to get old I reckon....lots of memories of pier things that ain't no more.


----------



## Delboy (Dec 7, 2003)

When i lived in wilmington in the middle 80's. The big amberjacks in the summer used to chase your catch as you reeled it in. You'd hook a spanish on crystral pier on a gotcha and you had to crank like hell before an amberjack nailed it.
There was also a big Barracuda that hung under the pier and every now and then it proceded to chomp your catch in half.
Never fished the end of the pier then as i didn't have that kind of gear but used watch the old salts on the end battle em.
My vote goes for a Big Drum 40lb+ . As i have never caught a big one, but one day i'll be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: Ya screwed me up too DD*



Cdog said:


> *Cuz before I read ya post about I was gonna pick cobes. But since ya said that I gotta go with Drum. Just cuz I am still chasing em.  *


 *DERN DAWG* ya think you're confused??  

I posted the dern poll and had my mind set until Pierlegend started talking about the "oledays".. Those big hammers would yank you all over the end.. They used to let us all "come out and play"(after midnight) on Frisco with our 12/0's.  
Also I forgot to put AJ on there!  
If anyone thinks it should be AJ,just substitute Jack Crevalle.I think they actually pull a bit better cause AJ will try to wrap ya before they start really pulling,unlike a Jack Crevalle,IMHO..

I'm so confused now,Dawg,I had one choice in mind and was going to pick this morning,now I got to think about it..    Dern,Topsailbum,maybe you're right about the "oleagething".....


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Suprised 1 of the fish that we encounter more often than not was not on the list,unless it was considered a week fighter...the Cow Nose Ray......Pould fer pound a nasty drag burner....

Lost a many of a rig and lure on this beast.Even bent a boat net while fish the Great Neck Bridge in VB



But I did vote Red Drum as the shorebound angler's Poor Man's Marlin of the Surf.On blue bird days.....may seem a lot easier to pull a 20+lber in but the same fish caught in Drum Weather....is another story.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Now Mr. confused DD, dont be gettin all sappy and weepy eyed so we have to do a "good ole day "thread like we did somewhere else recently .....and pier-legend & Delboy, hmmm hmmm hmmm..those wer tha days......and Nsearch ,nothin like drummie weather(sheetyer tha better),but I sure did handle it better a couple years back.......the R


----------



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Alberts will give ya the "Tuna Melt'.

Anything in the Jack family will make ya sweat.

Sharkies are just plain stubborn.

Them Big ol' Drummies pull as hard as any fish alive.

But give me a Tarpon any day. Only caught one and it was little and it was in a boat not a pier, but dang, what a show.


----------



## SEMM (Dec 9, 2003)

*Depends*

Depends on the season. All time elusive, tackle busting, smokin' screamin', ball out fun has got to be a 'poon. I've hooked numerous ones down in the Keys, but never landed one. I told ya' about fishing with David A. years back didn't I Kenny? We went out with light tackle on the bridge and played hook, jump, pop off and do it again with 'em.

Only saw one hooked on Frisco years back, and it took that boys 7000 and turned it into a melted pile of mush. Bet it didn't take more than 30 seconds to strip every inch of line off it as well.

And we all know what a screamin' monster a big cobe is, and sight casting for 'em in skinny water has got to be one of the biggest thrills around.

AJ's and FA's got their place too. But during the right time of year, and if I could only pick one and only one fish that I could catch off the planks, it would have to be kings. That has got to be some of the most pleasurable fishing of all time. Wish there were more of 'em to be had.

During the other season, Red Drum rule. Sooooo, if I can only pick one, I'll make mine a King Mack. You really should break this into a seasonal catagory.

SEMM


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Well folks*

I'm going to try not to get tears in my eyes and get long-winded on ya,don't want to disappoint the "R" ya know... 
I have caught every one of these fish off the planks,all are great fighters,edge would have to go with cobe,if just for the fight.. Tarpon put on quite a show,and pull good but they are big,so they should pull good.. Alberts have to be the hardest pullers lb for lb,but they don't get that big.. Biggest I've caught was just over 21 lb and he "flat wrecked" my abu 6500!  Jack Crevalle pulls as hard or harder than anything in the ocean,bar none. Only caught a couple of these on the planks,and there's no real "thrill of the chase" involved,they are there when they are there..  Now a hammerhead is one [email protected] of a puller,no doubt! Gives a screming run just like a king! Problem is they are no fun anymore after being strapped with a shoulder harness and gemble belt for an hr or so...  
It was a toss up between drummies and kings.. A drum is probabaly my favorite critter out there,but,the thrill of the chase with a drummie is in a boat when you see that patch of red or the rascals chasing bait like alberts! *Now that IS the "thrill of the chase"..* Not as much on the planks or in the surf,but still the main critter I go after on the planks.. 
Well,it's kings,cause there is *absolutly* no better thrill of the planks than seeing a king sky a live bait,scream the drag,and come to find out it's your reel!! I'm here ta tellya folks,off the planks,in my book anyway a king>>is king.... 
PS I'm with you on this one Steve,but no need for a seasonal thing,when the kings were thick we'd catch the rascals all the way into Thanksgiving,*then go drummin...* 
*Whoops,so much for the "not so longwinded post","R".....*


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice thread DD....you STAY as long winded as you like;music to my ears nuthin like rememberin some of those big tuggins....the R


----------



## Rodwatcher (Sep 17, 2003)

I've caught everyone listed off the planks except the Jack Crevalle, caught the drum in the surf. But I'll have to agree with DD, there's noth'n more excite'n to be king feesh'n when dem boys is thick and see them jump at your bait, or have your bait right in the beeck of his mouth and cuts your bait in to and don't get the hooks, you drop your anchor rod so's whats left of the bait starts sink'n, in a few moments you see a silver flash and that suckers got your bait and your reel is scream'm, Pier Legend remembers them days and all dem sharks we tried to beach with the pier crowded with spot poppers.....sure wish we could see them days again.....


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Alberts on light spin gear... (in the surf)


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

I guess the old king mack should win just because that's where we all started....at least for us plankers down here...
That fish sent all of us buying tackle and building rods and missing work and worrying we were missing something when we won't there...
We were highly competetive too.....who had the hottest rig and who caught the most year to year.....
i guess I've spent more money and time chasing pier kings than any other single fish.....( until the late 80's)and on the boat it was the same thing, KINGS...everything else was kinda by-catch....
Down here folks would start too early and fish too late, choppers, sharks, footballs,big spainairds, crevalles, were really by catch that just happen to hit the KING RIG.
We did target the Tarpon and the cobia, but the ole king was the star of the show...
Cold, rain, hot, sleepy, drunk(long time ago),smelly from a long weekend.....love to hear that screamer........hustling bait, eating crap food, elbow to elbow, ILL as a hornet!!!
Friday nite to sunday, WEEKEND WARRIORS.
I fished a 32 king day once and a bunch of 20 king days, and the requirement was from dawn to pitch dark YOU NEVER SAT DOWN!!
If you went to the bathroom you were in a HURRY!
You had to stay on the rail to keep un tangled, gaff, and save YOUR HOT BAIT from getting wasted in the tangles!!
I got to quit.....it's bad to get old and miss the good old days


----------



## Puppy Mullet (Dec 5, 2003)

Man that was good pier-legend....

The only time you did sit down was when ya slipped up in the blood...
I started in the early 80s, and it seemed to just go down hill from there...


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*I'm right there withya Pier Legend..*

I sat though a 40plus day once and several 20's. Those were the days.. Even though I got a "little age" on me now,if those kings came back like they were,I'm afraid,I'd be the same way as what you just discribed...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Enjoyed reading your post Pier_legend....I don't have memories or stories like that yet,but hopefully I didn't start too late in life to share those similiar experiences......


It must have been some awesome fishing from the surf and pier in them Golden Days.Hopefully history repeats itself and those glory days of fishing returns.....


----------



## pier-legend (Jan 14, 2004)

Hey Nserch4drum, yep I'm old.....caught my 1st pier king in 1969....Emerald Isle pier......Mitchell 302 spinner, 2 piece Garcia Rod, (with the big metal ferrule). Float rig with the big red and white cork and great big hooks....36lbs. It's still on my wall(one of those Al Plufger mounts..
The pier ain't there no more, they don't make the reel no more, or the rod , and I haven't seen the store bought king rig in a while,and I'm not sure the taxidermist is still in business??
Yep I'm old, (so are you rodwatcher) but if your gonna be a planker TAKE LOTS OF PICTURES.....planking is MAKING MEMORIES FISHING...
No other fishing requires the effort planking does, when you catch em, YOU CATCH HIM!! You buy the tackle, you tie the knots, you pick the hooks, you crimp or tie your own wire, you get up early or stay up late, you catch or buy your own bait, set your own drag......and in pier fishing you ain't got him, TIL you got him!!!!
You got to get a strike, fight the fish, fight the tangles, fight the tourist, fight the wind, fight the pilings, fight the clown who don't want to get out of the way, don't want to let you under, fight the guys rig who's in the pier house eating or playing video games or chasing honeys and his mess is just sitting there all day, fight the fellow who's trying to help but just don't know(bless thoes!!) fight getting him in the net or on the gaff.......friend when you land him off the planks.....YOU CAUGHT HIM!!!
And as soon as you get him...put out another bait!!
Wish I'd took more pictures....we really thought it'd ALWAYS BE LIKE IT WAS! "more ole guy ramblings"......geezer alert....


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You know,PL you're so right,I bet I don't have one single pic of a king I caught on the planks..  Luckily some of my friends do,cause like you,I was back in the water too fast to worry about a pic.. 
My first real fish off the planks was in 75,it was a false albacore 15 and a half lbs,caught with the exact same bighooked,red and white float,with all the "shinny stuff" included..  I had the rascal skin mounted,big mistake,but I still have it.. Couldn't have been more proud of that fish,didn't matter what he was,at the time I wanted something besides a shark.. 
Since the 80's I have been taking pics and have taken many of the pics and made a big calouge(msp) of them in my living room.. At least now some of the "memorys" will be preserved..
Luckily, I did manage a few drummie pics from when I was a pup. Here's one from the 80's..


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*LOL*

Kenny, love th hat!!!!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Re: LOL*



Cdog said:


> *Kenny, love th hat!!!! *


 That was my "good juju hat" back then,free Mac tool hat! *Dawg,don't be a raggin on my hat!!!*    

PS Jody said it was right in the "same class" as your "clam diggers" :barf:


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Kenny ...you look about 17- 18 yrs ole.....yep, guess that WOULD make it in tha 80's.......the R


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

the rhondel said:


> *Kenny ...you look about 17- 18 yrs ole.....yep, guess that WOULD make it in tha 80's.......the R *


 Actually I was 31 then,*purdy huh?? *


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Drumdum said:


> *Actually I was 31 then,purdy huh??      *


So there is hope for me....


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Ive never seen a big drummie or a big cobe but Ive heard of them and from them campared to the tarpon stories ive heard id love to be bowed up with a big tarpon aint ever seen one of them live before and them jumps wow! my vote goes to tarpon


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Oh,Bassboy,I'm *definatly not taking anything away from a tarpon..* They are without a doubt the most "glamourus fish on the planks!!
*You guys want another "back in the day" pic??* 

This was caught on KH pier,back in the day wieghted in at 121and a quarter. Only tarpon I have ever caught on the planks.. This fish was into the black on the spool of a 9000c,yes that means you could see the spool!! I was very lucky,cause when it got to that point he *finally jumped* and disoriented himself,cause he swam with the current and allowed me to pick up a bunch of line.. 
"The thought of KH going down,and never to return,brings a tear to my eye".....  Lot of ole memorys from that set of planks and Frisco,which they are not sure if it will be rebuit either??


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Sorry folks best I could do with that old pic. It was taken on one of those "rollem out right then" cameras...


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Yeah dog ,there is hope.....but just a smidgen.. ............and DD...betcha that was a fun day with that boy ... ....the R


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*DD, I just know this will make ya sad*

but I had ta retire th clam diggers.


----------



## Bassboy (Dec 21, 2003)

Man DD you catch some huge fish!! All them drum pics you sent in are huge and that tarpon! Makes me wish that I could have been fishing back in the "good ol days" like yall when you caught like kings every day and stuff its a sad sad thing that its not still like that


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Aw it ain't all that bad,Bassboy*

Although Pier Legend and I do some remenicing from the "oledays".. I look at it this way,since 74 even though the big blues don't blitz the beach anymore,there's more specks and pups in the surf than there were when them devils were around.. Also the spainish were around back then,but catching the numbers that are caught on the beaches and piers now,was unheard of back then.. Also there were cobes back in those days,but nothing like the numbers and sizes of them now!(Who ever heard of standing in the sand at Buxton Point,sbeach,or false point and hookin a big cobe??  ) King numbers,inshore are almost non-existant down here,but look at the stripers,[email protected] I never saw a striper caught in the surf back in the day,matter of fact,not till the last 8yr have I seen stripers to be caught in the surf.
So,this is the way I look at it,you have to look at the possitives,not just the negatives.. With a little push to the possitive side with regulation,on both sides,com and rec,we could be wading in fish.. I try not to look at the darkside of it,then I *would go into tears*  Yes,we caught some fish back then,but we still catch now,just different species..


----------

